# Bear skull and White tail deer bases and antler panels



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

I posted this in the deer forum, thought I'd share with the experts. I have been busy in the wood shop making these, and am gonna be at the Deer Spectacular come February trying to market them. What do you guys think? Likes or dislikes or any other criticism?


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

They look real nice. How much for the panels? and can they be made out of differant kind of wood?


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

shoot me a pm with some prices.thanks.


----------



## Cuz (Jan 16, 2008)

Very nice looking display bases and plaques!


----------

